# zwei-monitor-betrieb  --  welche graka?



## NIC140903 (22. Januar 2002)

ich hab versucht unter win2k prof nen zwei-monitor-betrieb einzurichten, d.h. zwei grakas und zwei monitore
das problem is, mit der dummen s3 trio pci karte streikt windows dabei (zeigt was von fehlercode10 an), mit welchen grakas habt ihr das schon ausprobiert und wisst, dass es definitiv funktioniert
ach ja: auf http://www.microsoft.com/hcl is auch ne liste mit grakas die kompatibel sind, aber ich trau dem nich, deshalb wärs cool wenn ihr mir ne geeignete pci-graka empfehlen könntet
schon ma danke...

mein rechner:
asus a7v
asus agp v7700 pure/deluxe
amd athlon tb 1ghz
usw...


----------



## Sovok (22. Januar 2002)

ich glaub mit meiner voodoo 3 kann ich zwei monitore gleichzeitig betreiben
(hab ma zwei installiert obwohl nur einer angeschlossen war... wurde dennoch von der treibersoftware als zweitmonitor angezeigt)

schau am besten ma alle aktuellen grafikkarten durch http://www.tomshardware.de


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Januar 2002)

radeon8500


----------



## NIC140903 (22. Januar 2002)

ich glaub ich hab das nen bißchen beschissen formuliert...ich habe vor 2 grakas einzubaun, nich eine einzige die zwei vga-ausgänge hat
und es geht halt darum, dass die zweite graka (folglich nen pci-dingen) auch kompatibel is


----------



## Nils Hitze (23. Januar 2002)

*Also bisher ..*

hatte ich noch mit keiner Grafikkarte Probleme im 
Split Screen Betrieb. Ich hatte auch schon 3 eingebaut,
ohne das was kaputt gegangen ist oder nicht lief.

2 PCI und eine AGP.

AGP = Prophet MX II (32MB);
PCI = Matrox Millenium (2MB);
PCI = Erazor SV3 Trio;

Du musst nur im Bios zuerst die PCI Grafikkarte booten
und dann die AGP, sonst stresst Windows ziemlich rum.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## NIC140903 (23. Januar 2002)

*Re: Also bisher ..*



> _Original geschrieben von Kojote _
> *
> Du musst nur im Bios zuerst die PCI Grafikkarte booten
> und dann die AGP, sonst stresst Windows ziemlich rum.
> ...



also ich kenn da nur den eintrag (im award bios heißt der so) 'VGA Boot From'
den auf pci einstellen, richtig?


----------



## Nils Hitze (23. Januar 2002)

*Müsste ..*

einfach mal ausprobieren.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## NIC140903 (23. Januar 2002)

ok, danke nochma

aber ihr könnt ruhig noch posten, wenn ihr von irgendwelchen grakas definitiv wisst, dass die auf zwei-graka/monitor betrieb laufen, ich muss dann halt ma gucken ob ich so nen dingen krieg


----------



## Flame (15. März 2002)

so mein freund.

/me hat fast die selbe konfiguration wie du. 
auch ne v7700 von asus. das problem ist, das du mit der karte keine andere zum laufen bringst, den code 10 hatte ich auch immer bis, ja wenn das bis nicht wäre. 

http://www.realtimesoft.com

hier findest du ne goile db mit allen möglichen grakakombinationen.

ich hab durch die seite auch meine mittlerweile umgetauschte karte zum laufen gebracht. sprich, hab meine s3 trio64 gegen ne 2mb hercules dynamite 128/video getauscht.

das prob ist, ich hatte auch immer code 10 mit nem ausrufezeichen im gerätemanager.

schalte mal im bios um auf: boot from vga. (nicht von agb)

somit ist die alte karte primär und die asus sekundär.
bei der win2k anmeldung schaltet sich mein guter monitor zu. alles läuft super.
also, ab da ging alles ohne zwischenfälle. sogar verschiedene frequenzen sind möglich. (sprich alter monitor mit 60 Hz und 800er und neuer mit 85 Hz und 1024er auflösung)

bei fragen meld dich einfach mal.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. März 2002)

Wie läuft so ein Dualsystem dann eigentlich?
Bewegt sich die Maus aufn zweiten Bildschrim, wenn man sie auf dem linken Schirm and den rechten Rand bewegt?
Ist das dann nicht schrecklich irritierend?
Weil ich hab noch eine alte Graka und Monitor.


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. März 2002)

*Mach es ..*

du wirst es lieben ..

Du kannst unter Win2K bis zu 10 Monitore parallel
schalten (was natürlich etwas übertrieben scheint)
die du in beliebiger Reihenfolge hin und herschieben
kannst.

Was effektiv heißt daß du einen erweiterten Desktop 
hast. Bei mir benutze ich den 17Zoller als Primären
Monitor und den 15Zoller als Zweitmonitor für 
Paletten und Statusinformationen.

Bsp.: 
 17 Zoll - Halflife (1024)
 15 Zoll - MIRC     (1024)


----------



## suid (15. März 2002)

aloha, 

wenn ich da alles richtig verstanden habe, muss ich im bios zuerst die pci graka booten, dann ist die ja automatisch die "primary".

wie ist es jetzt aber bei z.b. bei games, welche aber die sekundäre (agp) benötigen ?


----------



## DjDee (15. März 2002)

*Re: Mach es ..*



> _Original geschrieben von Kojote _
> *du wirst es lieben ..
> 
> Du kannst unter Win2K bis zu 10 Monitore parallel
> ...









*muahaarrr*


----------



## suid (15. März 2002)

^^ bemitleidenswert.


----------



## Flame (15. März 2002)

kann es sein, dass du zuwenig aufm 17"ner erkennst? ^^


----------



## NIC140903 (15. März 2002)

ich hab das jetzt mitlerweile hingekriegt, hab mir von ebay ne matrox millenium mit 2mb ram besorgt, das läuft einwandfrei...jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen vernünftigen zweit-moni, der 14"er den ich hier hab geht derbst auf die augen: 60Hz


----------



## suid (15. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von suid _
> *aloha,
> 
> wenn ich da alles richtig verstanden habe, muss ich im bios zuerst die pci graka booten, dann ist die ja automatisch die "primary".
> ...



^^kann mir das jemand beantworten ? :{}


----------



## DjDee (15. März 2002)

... mal angemerkt, das foto ist nicht von mir und das ist auch nicht mein arbeitsplatz  habe es irgendwo im netz gefunden


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. März 2002)

*W2000*

bootet bis zur Ausführung der Anmeldeskripte auf 
dem PCI gespeisten Monitor und aktiviert, sofern
du beide Grafikkarten vernünftig installiert und
konfiguriert hast, dann den AGPgespeisten Monitor.

Unter Systemsteuerung > Einstellungen siehst du
beide Monitore mit Nummerierung (die besagt von 
welchem Monitor er zu welchem mit der Maus springt)






Und direkt unter der Einstellung der Bitzahl deiner
Anzeige gibt es eine Checkbox mit der du den primären
Monitor definieren kannst.






Spiele übernehmen diese Einstellung übrigens meiner 
Erfahrung nach .. wer anderes zu berichten weiß ?

Pfote, Kojote
P.S. Don't try DOS @ Home kids .. das startet nämlich auf 
     dem im Bios definierten primären Monitor, sprich dem PCI.


----------



## suid (15. März 2002)

und jetzt mal angenommen ich hab ne gforce 2, was für eine zweite graka sollte ich kaufen, damit das 100% funktioniert ?

(unter den links auf der ersten seite finde ich iergendwie nix)

schonmal danke für die ausführliche antwort


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. März 2002)

*Es gibt da ..*

meines Erachtens keine wirkliche Empfehlung.

Ob du nun eine 16 MB Elsa Karte einbaust oder
eine 2 MB Matrox Millenium, bleibt letztendlich 
dir überlassen.

Das einzige, daß dir bewusst sein sollte ist,
daß jede zusätzliche Karte die Temperatur im
Gehäuse steigert.

<- 17" an Hercules Prophet MX
<- 15" an Matrox Millenium

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## DarkLordSilver (15. März 2002)

löl @ flugsimulator

is fast ned krank-...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. März 2002)

Ich glaub ich mach das. Einen zweiten Monitor hab ich und ne Graka ist nicht schwer zu besorgen.
Noch ne Frage: Geht das auch unter XP?
Wie hat der Freak seine Computer zusammengeschlossen, dass das funktioniert?


----------



## Nils Hitze (15. März 2002)

*Xp ..*

müsste es eigentlich noch besser unterstützten .. 

Habe allerdings kein XP, bzw. gerade keine freie
Arbeitsstation zum Testen, daher wirst du es wohl
selber ausprobieren müssen.

Indem er Freak ist.

Es gibt Grafikkarten, die multi-monitoring erlauben.
diese haben dann mehrere Ausgänge .. ausserdem braucht
man noch die passende Software um die PC's parallel
zu schalten .. arbeitsaufwand = zu groß.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## suid (17. März 2002)

aloha, 

ich hab jetzt 2 monitore dranhängen 

nur stören sich die beiden wenn sie direkt aneinander
stehen, und ist ja blöd wenn die einen halben meter auseinander sind.

also, was gibt es für möglichkeiten die beiden "abzuschirmen" ?


.suid


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. März 2002)

*Mh ..*

Meine beiden machen sich da keine Probleme. 
Vielleicht weil ich 2 Mal Phillips habe ?

Wer weiß dazu was .. Als Abschirmung vielleicht
Alufolie auf Karton gespannt oder sowas ??

Pfote


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. März 2002)

Auf LAN's stören die Monitore sich auch immer gegenseitig. Flimmern und magnetische Wellen sind die Folgen. Ich galube da helfen nur 2 TFTs. Das ist dann aber dumm teuer


----------



## Pilldriver (18. März 2002)

Ist es eigentlich sehr Hardware lastig wenn ich über eine Grafikkarte 2 Monitore laufen lasse (Grafikkarte mit 2 Monitor-Anschlüssen)???

Welche Grafikkarten haben eigentlich alles 2 Monitor-Anschlüsse????


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. März 2002)

Matrox G450 DUAL und ich glaub auch GeForce 4 (aber nur bestimmte Modelle)


----------



## DarkLordSilver (18. März 2002)

hmmm ja das mit dem stören ist noch  ne problematik für sich.....mein monitor zuhause steht mittem in schönsten magnetfeld.....cih hab mich mal umgehört...sone abschirmung kost so an die 2000 sfr.-......naja ich kanns mir leider nicht leisten.........

vielecht willst ja mal die alufolie  ausprobieren  wenn es funzt gibste mir bescheid  

cya


----------



## Alien3000lu (22. März 2002)

*Probleme*

Beim laden funktionier der 2. Bildschirm, bis Windos geladen ist(2000) un dann bleibt da ein Stndbild vom ladenbildschirm, und es geht am ersten Schirm weiter!

Danke für die Hilfe mal!


----------



## Nils Hitze (22. März 2002)

*2ter Monitor ..*

muss unter 2000 immer erst aktiviert werden.

Wenn du auf dem Desktop Rechtsklickst und dann
auf Eigenschaften -> Einstellung, dann sollte
der 2te Monitor leicht grau gefärbt sein.

Klicke nun mit der rechten Maustaste auf den
grauen (inaktiven) Monitor und aktiviere ihn.

So müsste es gehen.

Pfote


----------



## Alien3000lu (28. März 2002)

*Aber...*

Danke Kojote,
aber ich habe keinen zweiten Bildschirm in den Eigenschaften stehen!

Ich hab eine NVidia Vantra am AGP Bus und eine S3 Trio am PCI!

DANKE


----------



## Nils Hitze (28. März 2002)

*Schon...*

im BIOS die Einstellung auf 'Init Display First : PCI' geschaltet ?

Und den Treiber für die S3 richtig installiert ?

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Alien3000lu (28. März 2002)

*Leider...*

...JA!


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. März 2002)

*Dann ..*

weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter.

Sonst irgendjemand vielleicht ??

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## NIC140903 (29. März 2002)

also alien, ich würd dein problem auf die s3 karte schieben, ich hab den zwei-monitor betrieb auch mit ner s3 karte ausprobiert, das lief genauso wenig wie bei nem kumpel von mir...ich hab da im geräte-manager in den eigenschaften der s3-karte immer irgendwas von 'fehlercode 10' stehn gehabt, ich hab mir dann bei ebay ne matrox millenium ersteigert, die hat auf anhieb gefunzt


----------



## DjDee (30. März 2002)

hi. nachdem ich mir diesen treiber runtergeladen hab 

https://archive:archive@ranger.s3graphics.com/764drv/wnt20018.zip

lief es auch mit der s3 super!! einfach boot from pci eingestellt und dann hardwareerkennung gestartet! fett! *g*

*rumscreen*


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (1. April 2002)

*Dual Head Rulez !*

Ich steh voll auf Matrox G450 DUal Head !
Das Rulez vor allem im Videoschnittbereich ! Oder auch bei Medal of Honor ! 
Wie aber bitteschön soll ich 10 Monitore betreiben ? 
Dazu bräuchte ich ja eine ten head Karte oder 5 x dual Head und dann hab ich gar keinen PCI Plaz mehr für Sound oder ISDN oder Lan . Ich versteh das mit dem 10 Monitoren nich so ganz


----------



## DocZOIdbERG (14. Februar 2004)

*Trio64V2 vs Geforce2*

Ich habe die Gforce im AGP und die Trio im PCI . Die Trio funktioniert nur im primären Modus (BIOS) . das hat allerdings den nachteil, das ich für die geforce, solange der desktop auf der trio zusätzlich auch aktiv ist, keine erweiterten funktionen wie gamma und antisotrope filterung undundund benutzen kann. 
weiss da jemand eine lösung? oder gibt es eine andere möglichkeit der TRIO im sekundären modus diesen blöden fehler "10"  (wie aussagekräftig) abzugewöhnen?

danke,

gruß
zoid


----------



## nameless (6. Mai 2004)

Ich hab alles wie bisher beschrieben, aber, wenn ich den zweiten (grauen) Monitor in den Anzeigeeinstellungen aktiviere und Übernehmen drücke, stürzt jedesmal mein Rechner ab. 
Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte?

Ich habe Win2k professionel und als zweite Grafikkarte eine Matrox Mystique 4Mb.


----------



## Claas M (11. Mai 2004)

*Automatisches Anpassen an die Monitore?*

hi. Ich habe den Thread mit Interesse gelesen und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Fenster automatisch dem Monitor angepasst werden oder ob ich das So pixelgenau hinschieben muss.

Ich meine wenn ich auf dem einem Monitor z.B. den Mozzi-Browser maximiere, bleibt erdann in dem Monitor als wäre er alleine angeschlossen oder zieht Mozilla dann mit in den "ten?


----------



## nameless (12. Mai 2004)

Das hängt davon ab ob du für beide Monitore die gleiche Auflösung verwendest. Dann Maximiert er über beide Monitore. Wenn du unterschiedliche Auflösungen wählst dann maximiert er nur auf dem Primärbildschirm oder auf dem Bildschirm wo sich das Fenster gerade befindet, weiss ich nicht mehr so genau.
So kann ich mich jedenfalls daran erinnern. Hab vor einem Jahr mal mit nem Dual-Monbitor System gearbeitet da wars glaub ich so mit den Auflösungen. Bei meinem Rechner läufts leider nicht mit dem 2ten Monitor (


----------



## Claas M (12. Mai 2004)

Jo danke NAMELESS


----------



## Brechkraft (25. Mai 2004)

also ich hab ne ATI Radeon 9800Xt und mit der kann ich zwei monitore gleichzeitig benutzen 
iss ganz lustig, man hat eben doppelt so viel platz für seinen desktop & für andere anwendungen ;-)

äh ja, und du kannst programme einfach vom einen in den anneren bildschirm ziehen, ohne das es da probleme gibt, man muss aber bei programmen vorher einstellen, auf welchem Bildschirm der fullscreen-mode für das jeweilige programm benutzt wird.


----------

